# GONNA GIVE IT HECK...



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well just went and spent a bunch of money getting all the crap I think I might need to get started throwing flies... So now I just need a few pushes in the right direction... Gonna start hitting some of the local rivers, streams, and creeks... Any suggestions of what to start using? Any of you fly fish for crappie or bass anything like that? Well look forward to getting out and getting some good posts and pictures for you guys... Headed to the Green in 2 weeks, :lol: cant wait...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Stop by the Flaming Gorge Resort's fly shop and they can help you on what is biting. There are other fly shops there also with wide selections.

http://www.flaminggorgeresort.com/flyshop.html


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck. If you need any tips, tricks for the small streams on the Manti/Lasal, ping me.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Nueces... I'm really getting pumped for the trip... NHS, we might have to get together this spring/summer and go hit up some of the streams down there... I love that area...


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Well just went and spent a bunch of money getting all the crap I think I might need to get started throwing flies... So now I just need a few pushes in the right direction... Gonna start hitting some of the local rivers, streams, and creeks... Any suggestions of what to start using? Any of you fly fish for crappie or bass anything like that? Well look forward to getting out and getting some good posts and pictures for you guys... Headed to the Green in 2 weeks, :lol: cant wait...


Yeah, the lodge will help you out.

I am heading there this weekend, I will let you know how it goes and what was working.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet that would be great... Thanks ahead of time... I really cant wait...


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Send me a pm if you want to discuss the Weber.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

make sure you stop by Trout Creek Flies http://www.fishgreenriver.comand talk to Emmett Heath. He knows a few things about the river. :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> make sure you stop by Trout Creek Flies http://www.fishgreenriver.comand talk to Emmett Heath. He knows a few things about the river. :wink:


Some things?

Hit a few of the guys up here via P.M. they can show you the ropes and save you a ton of $$$ on guide fees. One of the best lessons I had was drifting outside YNP with a guide so if you ever want to split a drift boat shoot me a p.m.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This time of year, be sure to have some Blue Winged Olives and Griffith Gnats.
I also have good success using a small dry with a small bead head nymph dropper.
As others have already said, check in at the Lodge as read the board for hot flies.
You can also go online at [http://www.fishgreenriver.com] and get a lot of great tips for the Green.
Have a great trip and report back,
Grandpa D.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Blue winged olives and midges are actually two different things. Blue wing olives are a mayfly from the genus baetidae. The are two sets of wings and two tails generally from sizes 16-24. most common are #18-22. They have an incomplete lifecycle (nymph, dun, spinner). Midges are from the order Diptera (genus chironomidae), same order as mosquitos and gnats. They have a complete lifecycle (Larva, pupa, adult) and have a single set of wings, which lay across the back instead of standing near vertical (like blue wing olive mayflies).


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

sweet you guys are awesome I appreciate the info I'm getting really pumped for the trip... I'm gonna go out on the middle provo Tues. with my brother he's gonna try and show me a few things... Thanks again I really appreciate all the info... I'll be sure and take plenty of pictures and make a good report for you guys...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip! I don't know how much experience you have had casting, but I would recommend practicing quite a bit on your lawn, or at the park before your trip. Tie a piece of yarn to your tippet and go cast, A LOT. When I first got back from my mission (two years of no fly fishing) my dad, aunt and grandpa decided we'd all go float the Green for Father's Day. My aunt told me to go practice, which I didn't, and I regretted it once we started fishing. You'd be surprised how many little tricks you forget. I ended up pretty frustrated from all the wind knots and tangles I got throughout that day of fishing. Just a little bit of brush-up practice would have paid huge dividends for me. It will make a good day of fishing incredible! I can't wait for your report!


----------

